# How fat is too fat to wear a bikini?



## LydiaC (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been wondering this myself. And wondering if i'm the right size to ever wear one. THoughts?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's not like you can cover up much in a once piece either.


----------



## MachoMadness (Feb 20, 2012)

never too fat( at least for me, as I'm a chubby chaser.) For some reason I just love those rolls.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

If you're comfortable wearing a bikini, do it. People will talk **** either way.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

missamanda said:


> If you're comfortable wearing a bikini, do it. *People will talk **** either way.*


This!!!


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

who cares what people think? if you want to wear one, go for it. =D


----------



## LydiaC (Jul 10, 2013)

haha okay. I meant 'how fat is too fat' to wear a bikini, meaning where's the drawing line when people will start to criticise you and tell you just no and give you filthy looks. i know i'm pretty insecure and as much as i hate it, do hate being judged negatively and other peoples' opinions of me. my inch size is 33-35, and i'm really short. so would i be a no? Some people say i'm fine but others tell me i shouldn't until i lose some weight.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

The answer is still the same. People will say you're too fat whether you're 110 lbs or 140. If you're happy with yourself in it, wear it. There are no rules, people carry weight differently.


----------



## IAmDisappoint (Oct 9, 2013)

If you're uncomfortable wearing one, don't. That goes for any body size honestly. I think women with SA wouldn't want the attention regardless if its good or bad, right?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

At around 215-220lbs/5' tall, I know I'm too fat to wear any sort of swimsuit! :afr

But I can't speak for anyone else. For the record, I've never felt confident enough, at *any* weight, to swear a swimsuit. I feel I'm doing other people a favor keeping all this covered up. :stu


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> At around 215-220lbs/5' tall, I know I'm too fat to wear any sort of swimsuit! :afr
> I feel I'm doing other people a favor keeping all this covered up. :stu


I don't like sounding mean but... yes :lol

Nonetheless, others' opinions shouldn't matter. Do what you feel like doing. Although it's easier said than done when you have SA.


----------



## Todd99 (Nov 15, 2012)

It seems like all the swimwear for women has to be so revealing to the point were you are embarrassed to wear it.
There's always small swimwear companies like these guys www.swimmodest.com/
Who make nice alternatives to your typical swimwear.
Not really an answer but I hope that helps.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

If they make it in your size then you're not too fat to wear it. You're not going to please everyone. I know some guys that make comments about anyone above anorexic looking. I prefer my women more healthy looking.

If you like your body and not ashamed of it then wear a bikini if you feel like it. It not likely anyone would make a comment directly to you. If they don't like it they can look in another direction.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

LydiaC said:


> I've been wondering this myself. And wondering if i'm the right size to ever wear one. THoughts?


Post pix,and I'll tell u.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

missamanda said:


> The answer is still the same. People will say you're too fat whether you're 110 lbs or 140. If you're happy with yourself in it, wear it. There are no rules, people carry weight differently.


This.


----------



## sabre5 (Oct 6, 2013)

tlgibson97 said:


> *If they make it in your size then you're not too fat to wear it*. You're not going to please everyone. I know some guys that make comments about anyone above anorexic looking. I prefer my women more healthy looking.
> 
> If you like your body and not ashamed of it then wear a bikini if you feel like it. It not likely anyone would make a comment directly to you. If they don't like it they can look in another direction.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I think no one's too fat for them, but you all should still post some photos so we can be absolutely sure :cig


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nunuc said:


> I think no one's too fat for them, but you all should still post some photos so we can be absolutely sure :cig


I'm fairly certain nobody wants to see me in a bikini. Has anyone seen that pic of Borat in a one-piece floating around here? I'm like a fatter Borat.


----------



## IAmDisappoint (Oct 9, 2013)

tlgibson97 said:


> I'm fairly certain nobody wants to see me in a bikini. Has anyone seen that pic of Borat in a one-piece floating around here? I'm like a fatter Borat.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Willy Wonka!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

just use more sunscreen


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Bikini I don't think there is a real cut off place.... But Spandex YES !! That is just un-natural !!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

tlgibson97 said:


> I'm fairly certain nobody wants to see me in a bikini. Has anyone seen that pic of Borat in a one-piece floating around here? I'm like a fatter Borat.


----------



## scottx (Oct 19, 2013)

This is a case by case thing, post a picture and we will say yay or nay


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

If you don't have a flat stomach it won't look good.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Very few people have flat stomachs.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

There is no "too fat" to wear anything. Just wear whatever you want. Other people's opinions aren't important. Do you want to wear a bikini? Do you like the way you look/feel in one?

I don't understand why women wear bikinis though.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Grand said:


> There is no "too fat" to wear anything.


Let me prove you wrong. Nothing worse than these fat chicks who wear tight tops revealing their bulges/fat rolls. A good rule of thumb is to wear clothes which are a bit ample when you're fat.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

You could always wear a sarong or a kaftan to cover up, if you felt uncomfortable. Most good lingerie retailers sell tasteful control wear to help hoist you in too. I say go for it and try it out OP, there's a lot of choice for people of all sizes these days.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

missamanda said:


> If you're comfortable wearing a bikini, do it. People will talk **** either way.


Guys will talk s*** too. But just as an excuse to look at other girls when they are with their old ladies.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> At around 215-220lbs/5' tall, *I know I'm too fat to wear any sort of swimsuit*! :afr
> 
> But I can't speak for anyone else. For the record, I've never felt confident enough, at *any* weight, to swear a swimsuit. I feel I'm doing other people a favor keeping all this covered up. :stu


No, no you aren't. *hugs*

Don't let anyone ever tell you you're "too fat" to wear something.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Mr Bacon said:


> Let me prove you wrong. Nothing worse than these fat chicks who wear tight tops revealing their bulges/fat rolls. A good rule of thumb is to wear clothes which are a bit ample when you're fat.


She seems confident with herself. :stu


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in good enough shape now that I could wear a bikini, I just don't want to.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> At around 215-220lbs/5' tall, I know I'm too fat to wear any sort of swimsuit! :afr
> 
> But I can't speak for anyone else. For the record, I've never felt confident enough, at *any* weight, to swear a swimsuit. I feel I'm doing other people a favor keeping all this covered up. :stu


You are not too fat to enjoy swimming pools or oceans or lakes or anything. You should make it a personal goal to get a swimsuit.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

AmandaMarie87 said:


> I'm in good enough shape now that I could wear a bikini, I just don't want to.


Can we see ??? :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> Let me prove you wrong. *Nothing worse* than these fat chicks who wear tight tops revealing their bulges/fat rolls. A good rule of thumb is to wear clothes which are a bit ample when you're fat.


Then you may not be familiar with the sight of a very large man wearing tiny speedos. :b


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

missamanda said:


> The answer is still the same. People will say you're too fat whether you're 110 lbs or 140. If you're happy with yourself in it, wear it. There are no rules, people carry weight differently.





missamanda said:


> You are not too fat to enjoy swimming pools or oceans or lakes or anything. You should make it a personal goal to get a swimsuit.


+1! I like this attitude.

It's not even just about how fat, but you can be skinny and have things like stretch marks or discolouration or be average sized and carry cellulite, and that's pretty genetic and people will criticize you anyways. Enjoy life, YOLO! xD


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I guess if you have a flat stomach a bikini would work. I've never in my life wore one so I don't know :b


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

As everyone else has already said, "too fat" is way too subjective. If you're really that curious, buy one and try it out. Wear it in your room and lounge around for a few hours. If you feel comfortable in it, try it out in public. If you don't feel comfortable, there's no pressure to wear it.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

No fat limit; only a confidence limit. I'm so unconfident that I don't even come within a one mile radius of anything that may require the wearing of a swimsuit.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mr Bacon said:


> Let me prove you wrong. Nothing worse than these fat chicks who wear tight tops revealing their bulges/fat rolls. A good rule of thumb is to wear clothes which are a bit ample when you're fat.


They're not wearing what they wear to get YOUR stamp of approval....

Sorry the world don't revolve around ya.



Grand said:


> I don't understand why women wear bikinis though.


Me neither. but I will wear them if people imply in any way that I shouldn't.

I'm too reactionary, I know.


----------



## LydiaC (Jul 10, 2013)

http://i44.tinypic.com/2zqx5ko.jpg

http://i43.tinypic.com/2irsw3k.jpg

Well i got a photo up since a few people asked. But i guess you guys are right, it is about confidence.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

LydiaC said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/2zqx5ko.jpg
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/2irsw3k.jpg
> 
> Well i got a photo up since a few people asked. But i guess you guys are right, it is about confidence.


No, I wouldn't consider you too fat at all for a bikini. Go out and enjoy yourself and ignore everyone else.

Generally when I hear people talk about someone being too fat it's because they have rolls that are hiding the bikini.

Just remember you are there for your enjoyment, not for others to get enjoyment out of looking at you.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

rednosereindeer said:


> They're not wearing what they wear to get YOUR stamp of approval....


I think 99% of the world population would refuse to give their stamp of approval for that specific pic :twisted



LydiaC said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/2zqx5ko.jpg
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/2irsw3k.jpg
> 
> Well i got a photo up since a few people asked. But i guess you guys are right, it is about confidence.


naaaah definitely not too fat. Show off dem sexay curves of yours already by going to the beach in your bikini.

I'm sure your bmi indicates that you're in the "normal range".


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

rednosereindeer said:


> They're not wearing what they wear to get YOUR stamp of approval....
> 
> Sorry the world don't revolve around ya.
> 
> ...


Then again, women in revealing clothing dress that way to get the approval stamped.


----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)

If it comes in your size, why not?


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

MachoMadness said:


> never too fat( at least for me, as I'm a chubby chaser.) *For some reason I just love those rolls.*


Lol! Yeah I don't mind thicker women but there is definitely a limit. I probably wouldn't want to date or be attracted to a woman who outweighs me.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

if one is so large that the bottom half is hidden in the folds or rolls, that is my cutoff point.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Don't worry about it. Just do it if that's what you want. Unless rudeness really gets to you. There's always a chance someone will say something really rude. You have to at least be able to shake it off and not care.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Ever been to a beach or a water park? You'll notice women of all sizes in bikinis. As long you're comfortable doing it, I don't see a problem with it. Although I know I should take my own advice. I'd tell anyone else to wear one, but I am scared to wear on myself. I am not fat, but I had a 20 pound ovarian cyst for almost three years. I thought I just had a fat stomach until last February when it really hurt like hell. I went to the doctor and I found out it wasn't fat, but a huge cyst. I looked about six months pregnant. So once the cyst was gone my stomach got thin again, but it's not completely flat. I think I had the cyst for too long. At the moment I am trying P90x ab work out to see if that works out. I am hoping to tighten the area. But I am scared to show off my belly because of it. It's not fat, it's hard to explain, it's like extra skin or something.


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

LydiaC said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/2zqx5ko.jpg
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/2irsw3k.jpg
> 
> Well i got a photo up since a few people asked. But i guess you guys are right, it is about confidence.


ar 
I have a belly too, go ahead and wear a bikini!
I'm personally not a fan of skimpy things.. I like one piecers or those vintage style bathing suits that are figure flattering.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

rgrwng said:


> if one is so large that the bottom half is hidden in the folds or rolls, that is my cutoff point.


How would you know she's wearing the bottom half, and not going all natural


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

LydiaC said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/2zqx5ko.jpg
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/2irsw3k.jpg
> 
> Well i got a photo up since a few people asked. But i guess you guys are right, it is about confidence.


You look fine, and are no where near the limit of which girls would start talking behind your back, or the higher limit where guys would start making comments about it.

I was expecting you to have 20-30 more pounds on your current size to even ask this question...


----------



## LydiaC (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks guys for your honest feedback. I know I'm not overweight but as one member already said here, it seems like some unwritten law that you can only where a bikini if you have a flat stomach and mine wasnt so I was worried. You're all right though I wish more people could have the confidence and the I don't give a **** attitude about what people say and just wear it.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

^ That belly pouch is normal in women. It's different to a beer gut because it's only under the belly button, and it's fat stored there by estrogen to protect the uterus. It virtually impossible to get rid of (even if you lost weight you'd still have the pouch, it'd just be a bit smaller).


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

wrongnumber said:


> ^ That belly pouch is normal in women. It's different to a beer gut because it's only under the belly button, and it's fat stored there by estrogen to protect the uterus. It virtually impossible to get rid of (even if you lost weight you'd still have the pouch, it'd just be a bit smaller).


IMO, I think the problem is that people don't have a handle on nutrition. That pouch can be gone with proper food and exercise.

This girl should be an inspiration not the recipient of unwarranted attacks.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

^^How much surgery and liposuction has she had? Oh - and how many amphetamines does she take? And how photoshopped is that pic? I don't believe any pics I see.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

scarpia said:


> ^^How much surgery and liposuction has she had? Oh - and how many amphetamines does she take? And how photoshopped is that pic? I don't believe any pics I see.


By George I think you're right! She must have had lipo from Beverly Hills surgeons, more hopped up on amphetamines than a Jihadist fighter and her pic was obviously photo shopped by Vogue staff. Has nothing to do with her eating habits or exercise routine.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

That woman doesn't have much in the way of hips/curves.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If you are expecting and almost ready to go....

or....

the muffin top is so overbaked you can't see the hip strings? You might not want to wear a bikini.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

nubly said:


> By George I think you're right!


I'm always right. It's not easy being the smartest guy in the room. Which of these pics is the REAL Brittney? Take a guess.


----------



## LydiaC (Jul 10, 2013)

wrongnumber said:


> ^ That belly pouch is normal in women. It's different to a beer gut because it's only under the belly button, and it's fat stored there by estrogen to protect the uterus. It virtually impossible to get rid of (even if you lost weight you'd still have the pouch, it'd just be a bit smaller).


You have a point because no matter how much exercising and dieting I do, it won't go away. Also I'm short so that doesn't help either. But if that's true, how come there are still a lot of women, not just female celebrities and models, who have flat stomachs?


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

LydiaC said:


> But if that's true, how come there are still a lot of women, not just female celebrities and models, who have flat stomachs?


Genetics. Like some women have small boobs, some have huge ones. Some have slim thighs, and some tree trunk thighs. It's just natural variation. If you people watch on a beach, most women in the healthy weight range will still have a pouch. I also think there's ethnic variation in this. Like African American women who are in the healthy weight range are less likely to have belly pouches, but on the other hand they're more likely to have bigger butts (bigger on average compared to other ethnicities).

I would guess a lot of celebrities get liposuction / photoshop their pouches out. Models are selected because they have a certain kind of physique and tend to be lanky rather than curvy. And they're photoshopped too.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Anyone can make one, sell one, and then have someone wear it. The end. Bye.


----------



## LydiaC (Jul 10, 2013)

wrongnumber said:


> Genetics. Like some women have small boobs, some have huge ones. Some have slim thighs, and some tree trunk thighs. It's just natural variation. If you people watch on a beach, most women in the healthy weight range will still have a pouch. I also think there's ethnic variation in this. Like African American women who are in the healthy weight range are less likely to have belly pouches, but on the other hand they're more likely to have bigger butts (bigger on average compared to other ethnicities).
> 
> I would guess a lot of celebrities get liposuction / photoshop their pouches out. Models are selected because they have a certain kind of physique and tend to be lanky rather than curvy. And they're photoshopped too.


I thought liposuction was only offered for actual obese/overweight people because it's really dangerous otherwise? I never actually thought having these pouches was healthy. Throughout most of my life i believed having a flat stomach 'was healthy' and not having one was border lining not healthy.


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

.


----------



## wraith1407 (Nov 4, 2013)

As long as you're happy who gives a damn? Sad no women's inner voice *ever*.

Seriously though, if you're at the beach or by the pool everyone's doing their own thing and aren't going to be too concerned by a single persons imperfections.

If we're talking aesthetically though, as long as the person is healthy it looks fine.

I'm a hypocrite saying that as I haven't worn one in about 7 years and have no plan to in the future... ok I lie. I wear one but I hid in the shade with all my clothes on.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm with the 'if you feel good about it' camp. On the most part, most folks are worried about themselves.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

if you happy who cares, you will look beautiful either way


----------



## LydiaC (Jul 10, 2013)

One Lonely Visitor said:


> It depends on what kind of diet you are following. I think it is possible to have a flat, toned stomach without being photoshopped it just takes A LOT of hard work. So I am totally agreeing with what Nubly said. Although I think the lady in the pic does dye her hair, I think any normal woman with 3 kids that close together would be totally grey.


It's probably genes then. Cause for me I know, no matter how much dieting or exercising I do it'll always be there, probably cause all the fat goes to my stomach. Never my arms or legs.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

LydiaC said:


> I thought liposuction was only offered for actual obese/overweight people because it's really dangerous otherwise? I never actually thought having these pouches was healthy. Throughout most of my life i believed having a flat stomach 'was healthy' and not having one was border lining not healthy.


Pretty much anyone can get liposuction anywhere they have fat deposits. Just google ''liposuction, belly pouch''.



LydiaC said:


> It's probably genes then. Cause for me I know, no matter how much dieting or exercising I do it'll always be there, probably cause all the fat goes to my stomach. Never my arms or legs.


Even at low bodyfat percentages the female fat distribution means proportionately more fat will remain in certain areas (unless one is anorexic).


----------



## PoutineDelight (Nov 2, 2013)

You know, it is the beach. No matter how bad you feel about your body, there's always going to be worse bodies there, trust me. Nude beaches are even worse!
Uh, not that I would know anything about that....


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

LydiaC said:


> I thought liposuction was only offered for actual obese/overweight people because it's really dangerous otherwise? I never actually thought having these pouches was healthy. Throughout most of my life i believed having a flat stomach 'was healthy' and not having one was border lining not healthy.


I don't think most people understand what's actually healthy for themselves since what's healthy for one person weight wise etc might not be for someone else. There's a lot of skewed thinking on this subject and it's part of the reason when people get older they start to think their body is awful because it changes.

I don't like those pics like nubly posted that say 'what's your excuse.' because blatently some people are genetically predisposed to having an easier time at staying skinny/losing weight/and building muscle. I'm not saying people shouldn't try, but don't pretend it's equally as easy for everyone.

I eat tons, but stay relatively slim (I blame the anxiety partly lol) there are people who would eat what I eat sometimes and put on quite a bit of weight, especially considering the near total lack of any form of exercise I do on the average day.


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

I am a size 18-20 and I can totally rock a two piece. It's all about confidence.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't think most people understand what's actually healthy for themselves since what's healthy for one person weight wise etc might not be for someone else. There's a lot of skewed thinking on this subject and it's part of the reason when people get older they start to think their body is awful because it changes.


Recently at the doctor's when being put on a diet med since I'm not losing weight or gaining energy on my thyroid med (the diet med isn't helping either... ;_; ...just saying), we were discussing healthy weight for someone of my height (5'). I'd read that at my height a healthy BMI would be about *120lbs*, give or take a few. (I think it was actually 122lbs.) The doctor however said that it varies depending on the relative health of the person in question, did some calculations, and told me I could actually be healthy at around *150lbs*.

Color me surprised. :/ (Not that I'll ever reach anywhere near that weight though. :bah )


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

If you have big boobs then nobody will pay attention to whatever belly you may have. They really don't even have to be big, they just have to be boobs.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

LydiaC said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/2zqx5ko.jpg
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/2irsw3k.jpg
> 
> Well i got a photo up since a few people asked. But i guess you guys are right, it is about confidence.


You look pretty fine. Well within the acceptable range.


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

tehuti88 said:


> At around 215-220lbs/5' tall, I know I'm too fat to wear any sort of swimsuit!
> 
> But I can't speak for anyone else. For the record, I've never felt confident enough, at *any* weight, to swear a swimsuit. I feel I'm doing other people a favor keeping all this covered up.


 You do not have to apologize for having a body and taking up space. You have the right to exist and engage in the world in ways you find meaningful and pleasurable.

"You aren't here to decorate the world for other people. You're here to live in it for yourself, no matter what that looks like." Hanne Blank

Anyone who makes a negative remark about your body or your decision to wear a swimsuit is an *******. They don't need you or anyone else doing them any favours by hiding. (Easier said than done, I know. I don't mean to minimize the struggle of having body acceptance issues, and the challenge of navigating the world in a body that doesn't meet some ridiculous set of standards. In practice, it is really hard, and it's challenging to make yourself vulnerable to their abuse. However, *******s will be *******s, and the only thing you accomplish by hiding yourself is that you don't get to participate in the activities you want to. You'll still have to deal with the *******s sooner or later. What's more, you might internalize their message, and then you're subject to the fat shaming 24/7, without anyone else's assistance.)

Aside from all the body baggage, if you think you would find swimming enjoyable, I encourage you to find a swimsuit that you feel good in. Don't just settle for the first suit that fits; go for a suit that boosts your confidence. It's ideal to try on swimsuits at a store first to see what styles work best for you, but if you can't find an amazing suit in your local stores, there are tons of online options.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

^ although, it's annoying when you're sitting in the subway next to an obese person whose body takes up half of your own seat with the extra bulge. It's very uncomfortable!:haha


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i think the essence of bikini is your waist, you can be fat in other parts but a smaller waist always goes a long way


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

IAmDisappoint said:


> If you're uncomfortable wearing one, don't. That goes for any body size honestly. I think women with SA wouldn't want the attention regardless if its good or bad, right?


= me but also i don't feel comfortable wearing a bikini because its practically wearing your underwear in public allowing people to see your body, if you want to wear one wear one people are always going to judge whether its in a good way or a bad way


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

When the bikini gets swallowed


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Any fat is too fat to wear a bikini. Bikinis are for 15 to 22 year old girls with nothing that shakes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

nubly said:


> IMO, I think the problem is that people don't have a handle on nutrition. That pouch can be gone with proper food and exercise.


 I don't see a problem. People have a perfect "handle on nutrition". The media never shuts up about it. Most people just don't give a **** and would rather live in the moment. As the moment is really the only thing you can be sure of.

You can wear yourself down to a nub for 50 years on exercise equipment and get in your car at the wrong time once and be dead.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Bikinis are for 15 to 22 year old girls with nothing that shakes.


Really...? I once knew a woman in her late 30's that would have rocked a bikini didn't tell her though cause I'm crap like that but she looked after herself and credit is due in such circumstances :/


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I would say over 125 lbs assuming average height (5"3"-5"7")


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

What happened to letting people wear what they want?


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

im not anywhere near overweight and i still feel too fat to wear a bikini :rain
wear whatever you feel confident in i guess ...


----------



## Hurrikan (Mar 22, 2015)

```

```



LydiaC said:


> I've been wondering this myself. And wondering if i'm the right size to ever wear one. THoughts?


Wear what you want to wear as long as you feel comfortable.


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

I probably wouldn't wear one


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Hank Scorpio said:


>


That is one unsexy thought.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Any fat is too fat to wear a bikini. Bikinis are for 15 to 22 year old girls with nothing that shakes.


Hey now! Lol

IMO as long as someone's vagina isn't hanging out or areola with proper gluteus coverage....I don't have a problem with anyone overweight wearing one. I really truly don't care? The bigger issue is the health of the individual.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

As long as there are sweaty and hairy men with beer guts walking around in speedos I don't think we can say jack about what any woman of any size wears.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

SouthWest said:


> As long as there are sweaty and hairy men with beer guts walking around in speedos I don't think we can say jack about what any woman of any size wears.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------

